# 500 Years of Feminine Beauty Video



## Curt Chiarelli (Aug 11, 2007)

This is an enchanting video I found on YouTube: 500 Years of Women in Western Art


----------



## Allegra (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow...amazing video! 500 years beautiful portraits in less than 3 minutes plus Yo Yo Ma's wonderful Bach, fabulous! Thanks for the lush treat, Curt.

After all the bad news we've been talking we need something like this.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes, I was quite smitten with that piece too. Bach makes everything better! Besides, it's the least I could do after battering you poor folks with all those doom 'n' gloom scenarios!


----------

